# Java 32 Bit and 64 Bit Switcher for Windows XX [64 Bit only]



## -SourceSkyBoxer- (28. Okt 2016)

Hello guys, I have built own switcher for 32 Bit and 64 Bit of JRE and JDK
It works only "1.8.0_111" Download

You know - If you always have problem example:
"Error: This Java instance does not
Please install the desired version."
With JavaSwitcher can help you if you use Windows 7, 8, 8.1 and 10 (*64 Bit only*) !!!

*Caution:*
32Bit is not supported because Java has both "Program Files" and "Program Files (x86)" from Windows 64 Bit.
JavaSwitcher shows 32 or 64
Check System's environment variables "PATH"
If you see "Program Files" or "Program Files (x86)

PS: I forget to add Path-to-JavaSwitcher in PATH of System's environment variable.
If you can add manuell with:
"C:\Program Files (Native)\JavaSwitcher"
You can prompt cmd.exe:
C;\>JavaSwitcher
and type "32" or "64"

You can check command line:
Java -d32 -version -> Java 32Bit
Java -d64 -version -> Java 64Bit.

Enjoy your simple switching architecture of Java under Windows 64Bit


----------

